#  Vorstellungen >   Grüß Gott aus dem Hashimoto-Forum! >

## Gabriele

Hallo Zusammen! 
Michael - StarBuG- hat in unserem Hashimoto/MB-Forum auf diese Seite aufmerksam gemacht, daher wollte ich mal vorbeischauen und alle, die sich ebenfalls informieren und austauschen wollen auch in diesem Forum sehr herzlich grüßen! 
"Mein" Forum (also in dem ich als "Hashi" meistens poste): http://www.ht-mb.de/forum/
Infos für Hashimoto-Kranke oder -Interessierte: http://www.hashimotothyreoiditis.de/ 
Alles Gute und....eine schöne, ruhige und gesunde Weihnachtszeit!! 
Gabriele

----------


## Obelix1962

@Gabriele, 
auch Dir ein Herzliches  :hearts_mouth:   Willkommen  :congratulations_2b_cut:   im Patientenfragen.net. 
Ich hoffe wir hören öffters von einander und Du findes hier 
auf Deine Fragen immer die richtige Antworten und vor allem Zeit 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Gabriele! 
Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir! 
Viel Spaß hier! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Auch hier noch mal ein herzliches Willkommen an Dich Gabriele  :Zwinker:  
Viel Spaß bei uns 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Domino

Hallo Gabriele, 
schließe mich den anderen gleich an uns sag auch mal halli hallo  :nice_day_cut:  und wünsche Dir viel Spass hier 
Servus Domino

----------

